# Lenze FU 9300 an CAN-Bus



## thomass5 (19 September 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade ein Problem mit einem Lenze FU 9300 welcher mit dem CAN-Bus an einer S5 115U hängt. Ich suche nun eine Beschreibung, was der FU auf den BUS schreibt. In der Bedienungsanleitung wird auf das Systemhandbuch hingewießen, welches ich aber auf der Lenze Seite nicht finde.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Kurt (19 September 2006)

siehe Kommunikationshandbuch HIER in der Lenze Bibliothek unter C112.

kurt


----------



## thomass5 (19 September 2006)

Danke, werd mich einlesen

Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (20 September 2006)

Hallo,
DANKE,hat sehr geholfen.:-D :-D :-D :-D 
Thomas


----------

